# x-box questions



## dinodog (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi all, got some questions
thinking of buying x box 360 elite, is there any thing to look for as i have read that there a problem with over heating?
And also was the best place to buy?


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

never had a issues with it over heating - and thats with it runing for a number of hours. 

make sure you havent got 360 boxed in and covered.


----------



## the_prophet (Apr 8, 2007)

yeh as above, had mine for about a yr. stands up on its side with plenty of air getting to it and its been fine. 

i think a lot of the newer ones come with a better chip / processer which allows them to run cooler. at the end of the day, if your buying new it'l come with a warranty if it does go wrong.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

dinodog said:


> Hi all, got some questions
> thinking of buying x box 360 elite, is there any thing to look for as i have read that there a problem with over heating?
> And also was the best place to buy?


Choose the box that says 175w on the side, its the new falcon motherboard/chipset. My 175w barely gets lukewarm, my PS3 blasts out the heat.

Although both locked in a small cupboard my money would still be on the ps3 staying alive the longest!


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Choose the box that says 175w on the side, its the new falcon motherboard/chipset. My 175w barely gets lukewarm, my PS3 blasts out the heat.
> 
> Although both locked in a small cupboard my money would still be on the ps3 staying alive the longest!


agreed...

would also, not necessarily go for the elite, unless the bigger HDD is essential...

if you've got a PC with decent storage, the 20GB premium (now known as just 'xbox 360' ) would do :thumb:


----------



## dinodog (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you all. :thumb:


----------

